# Call it a Rapidshare cookie or a hack!!!



## koolbluez (Dec 21, 2006)

Didn't know where to put cookies, but this sorta tells a secret of Rapidshare, so placed here.

Didja know that if ur browser takes too much time to do the countout in Rapidshare than the specified time, i.e the counter changes slowly, we get a different character image...
 *img80.imageshack.us/img80/756/lolyk4.png
It's a way of Rapidshare LaughinOutLoud on the computer's resources!!!

I tried constraining the priority of my Firefox and increasing priorities of other huge applications running them simultaneously and made the counter slow by bringing the other processes to the foreground. It worked and I got repeated LOL symbols from Rapidshare. I tried it @ various times, after removing cookies, bg images, everything; but this image was consistent whenever the counter slowed down.

Psst... Works best on slower older pcs.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL ......will try this later buddy. thnx for the info


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 21, 2006)

well m8 thnx for the info me too got LOL from them but havnt got deep into it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 21, 2006)

Can anyone post a screenshot?


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 22, 2006)

O guruuuuu... here it is...
*img84.imageshack.us/img84/9966/loliq7.th.gif​


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 22, 2006)

lol, thnx hujure-wala


----------



## xbonez (Apr 14, 2007)

thats funny! i wonder why they put it in


----------



## outlaw (Apr 18, 2007)

google's not the only one with a sense of humour !!!!!

LOL and i thought orkut's "bad server donughts thingy" was unique


----------

